# Mosquito causeway



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

Hit the causeway sunday afternoon for an hour just walking the rocks casting a bit. I didn't catch anything and didn't see anyone else catching anything. Anyway, as always I noticed trash laying all over the place. But the other thing I noticed is there doesn't seem to be many, if any trash cans? I mean there might be some but they are definitely not real accessible. I would think the more the merrier on the causeway because it's obvious that some people aren't real willing to carry their trash very far at all. I think it would be beneficial to put a few on the inside of the guardrails spread out along the areas that aren't sidewalk. Every piece that goes into the can is one more that's not laying on the causeway.

Who manages or is in charge of the Causeway....ODNR? Army Corps? I was thinking about possibly making a couple calls to see what we could do. If they are not willing to put more out maybe there is some way we can get something going here. Just an idea. 

What are your guys thoughts?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I think it's a great idea. I hate walking the causeway and seeing all the trash and I agree, if there were trash cans around people would not be leaving so much on the ground. I think the only issue would be having people empty the cans regularly and who would be the ones to empty them? Not sure. Great idea though. Let us know what you find out if you persue the idea more


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive grown up on that causeway, its always been an issue and it'll never change. you could put trash cans every 50 yards and there'd still be trash everywhere. i remember when they had dumpsters up there and people would still leave trash laying on the ground, up against the dumpsters.. you cant change lazy pigs, no matter how many cans you put out. i try to pick up the glass when i see it.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

I think there was an article published last year somewhere about less trash cans in some parks. It was a cost saving attempt and the theory 'they' used was people would carry their trash out since there were no cans to throw it in.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well if its a cost savings thing I'm sure they could make all their money that their saving buy handing out tickets on the causeway. Shoot they could hire a full time ranger just for littering tickets. I take my boys there all summer and everytime we go we fill a shopping bag with garbage. Last year they hardly emptied the dumpsters. It's a shame but like was said it will never change unless the odnr makes some changes. All they would need to do is start handing out $500 littering tickets and once they hand out 100 in a month there will be a ranger station right on the causeway.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

not sure if this is right but im thinking the state takes care of the causeways even though its patroled by the rangers. the only reason im thinking this is on like on ladue 44 and 422 is the only allowed shore fishing cause the state owns those not akron. not 100% sure how skeeter works.. but like ez said u cant change lazy. for every good person out there u got 5 lazy ones!! good luck let us know if u come up with anything


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah I mean it's basically my backyard and I have grown up there as well so I think that's why it ticks me off so much ( though I hate it every where). I'll let you guys know what anyone has to say if I make some calls. Until then, it is too nice of day and I'm gonna hit the water !


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i was at the causeway eariler sitting in my vehicle after fishing and eating some tasty jak's chicken. this older kid and his dad (i guess) pulled up on the southwest side, they got out of a blue ford pickup (i should of got your plate number and reported you for littering), as the kid gets out, his empty water bottle falls out of the passenger side of the truck and is blown 30 feet down the causeway. a couple seconds later the dad walks from the drivers side and sees the bottle, points to it and said something to the kid. this kid looks over at the bottle and ignores it and walks over to the edge of the parking lot by the lake. he never did pick it up... what a shame how parents act. the dad should of made this kid go pick up that bottle. no wonder things are like they are now, my father would of made me pick up that bottle while his foot was 1/2 way up my butt.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

ezbite said:


> i was at the causeway eariler sitting in my vehicle after fishing and eating some tasty jak's chicken. this older kid and his dad (i guess) pulled up on the southwest side, they got out of a blue ford pickup (i should of got your plate number and reported you for littering), as the kid gets out, his empty water bottle falls out of the passenger side of the truck and is blown 30 feet down the causeway. a couple seconds later the dad walks from the drivers side and sees the bottle, points to it and said something to the kid. this kid looks over at the bottle and ignores it and walks over to the edge of the parking lot by the lake. he never did pick it up... what a shame how parents act. the dad should of made this kid go pick up that bottle. no wonder things are like they are now, my father would of made me pick up that bottle while his foot was 1/2 way up my a$$...


Lazy+Slob = Lazy Slob.............That's the formula for the next generation of that family.............. I got permanently sanctioned by Shakedown for saying the exact same thing, about the exact same topic, without the dollar signs.--Tim.....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## BassJunkie303 (Mar 11, 2012)

you could always start a petition for better care of the causeway or something like that. And I think the amount of people that fish there and want to see it in a better condition, might have the chance of the issue getting some attention. Just a thought. Last few times I was down there I was amazed on how crap is laying around down there. Its a shame.


----------



## Big 'Eyes' for the prize (Mar 11, 2012)

why dont they put our tax money to actual use since were paying for these prisoners to sit in a jail cell eat three meals a day and get all the medical they need they should gather a few up per day and make them walk the causeways of our local lakes and clean up the shoreline!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Big 'Eyes' for the prize said:


> why dont they put our tax money to actual use since were paying for these prisoners to sit in a jail cell eat three meals a day and get all the medical they need they should gather a few up per day and make them walk the causeways of our local lakes and clean up the shoreline!


And the real slobs keep doing it day after day.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Not a bad idea to use prisoners to clean up the causeway. They use some of them to cut grass in various areas. I too grew up on the causeway. It's a disgrace to see it all trashed up. I believe that OGF gathers together once per year to clean it up, Meeting up at Causeway sports shop ( CAUSEWAYCREW ). Not sure if it's going on again this year. 

BTW wow, love the monkey!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I too remember the dumpsters being there. Did not change anything, the place was still trashed out.

What is it about such a large volume of shore fishing people historically being slobs? Things have not changed in the 55 years I've been fishing.

Nor in all the years Dad and Grampa fished before that. They taught respect. I think it starts with respect for oneself. You do not respect yourself, how the heck are you going to respect any piece of property?


----------



## Keys Cotrtrell (Mar 25, 2010)

OGF did have a clean up last year but i think it was in april. I plan on going up there this weekend. Ill will take 2 trash bags up with me and fill them up. If we all do that it will at least put a dent in it and after this years clean up it might even keep it somewhat clean if we keep at it.


----------



## BassJunkie303 (Mar 11, 2012)

I was down there today.... What is with all the coleman lantern canisters???? I littlerally saw 75 of them thing on the causeway. instead of having prisoners, post a ranger and have him hand out tickets, as previously states. Once you start messing with people's money it tends to get the point across.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Big 'Eyes' for the prize said:


> why dont they put our tax money to actual use since were paying for these prisoners to sit in a jail cell eat three meals a day and get all the medical they need they should gather a few up per day and make them walk the causeways of our local lakes and clean up the shoreline!


Hello Big 'E',
Great idea,,,, BUT,,, THAT doesn't work either!
North Carolina uses PRISONERS to clean up along the road-ways,,, SO what do the PEOPLE (slobs) DO???
THEY THROW OUT 10 TIMES AS MUCH, ON PURPOSE!!! 
I NEVER seen a place with so much litter! 
3 of my 'Y'-town friends live there now,,, they said it's a "GAME",,, their trying/ wanting to "KEEP-'EM-BUSY"!! 
GO-FIGURE! Ya just can't win!
*
Like I said in an earlier post, "THE ONLY WAY TO STOP IT, IS TO POST A $1,000 FINE!!! THE GUILTY PARTY WILL PAY
$250, goes for MORE SIGNS,
$250, goes to PAY THE RANGERS
$250, Goes to the COUNTY FISH STOCKING PROGRAM!
$250, GOES TO THE CONCERNED CITIZEN WHO TURNED THE "SLOB'S" A$$ IN!!!*

*NOW THAT WILL WORK! that $250 @ will buy US a butt-load of WORMS!!! *


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Aren't those canisters scapable?


----------



## MIRRORCRAFTMIKED (Oct 11, 2008)

The people that trash the lake are the same ones that would have there convicted relatives clean it up !!!!!


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Not sure. I don't have any convicted relatives. I just thought it was a good idea since they use them to cut grass.


----------

